# Tray below radio question



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have an 06 w/ the smokers package, I know the ashtray piece pulls out but is the cig lighter connected to the tray or does that disconnect as well? I'd like to instally my sirius in that cubby hole and need to know if I need to buy the "non-smokers" tray or not.


Thanks in advance


also, if I need to buy a whole new tray, does anyone have the part #?


----------



## putergod (Jan 12, 2006)

It's not really a "smokers package" as all '06s come with that... But I haven't tried to remove it, so I can't answer your question, sorry...


----------

